# vmware-tools (vmmouse OK) (problema con click)(abierto)

## equery

Hola, estoy estancado o detenido en este error..  :Cool: 

Que viene desde acá...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778796.html?sid=1f74fec58c2a80c0b6a58b0923a921aa

http://pastebin.com/m236f2c02

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-amd64@lists.gentoo.org/msg11308.html

A mi no me aparece Segmentation fault

También re-emergí qt con kde-base/kdelibs utempter en /etc/portage/package.use y sin resolver nada, lo mismo con amd64.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_2_Duo.2FQuad.2C_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx.2C_Celeron_Dual-Core

Tengo un Intel Core 2 Quad

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model 

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
```

Y compile el kernel, todo bien, y no me salio error hasta instalar kde, emergo kde-base/kopete que se soluciono a medias, porque ahora me aparece "kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 failed" al tratar de hacer " emerge -eav world" que se indica acá

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml

Luego de seguir cada uno de los pasos que se indican ahí!

```
Si ha actualizado de gcc 3 a 4 (por ejemplo, como acá de 3.4.6 a 4.1.1) tendrá que ejecutar fix_libtool_files.sh a mano

(Reemplace $CHOST con su CHOST actual, ubicado en /etc/make.conf)

(Reemplace <gcc-version> con su nueva versión de GCC actualizada)

# /usr/share/gcc-data/$CHOST/<gcc-version>/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6
```

Con excepión de ese porque estoy pasando de la 4.1.2 a la 4.3.2 y no de 3 a 4.

http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-cygwin&m=107978970126152

otro error..

Upgradie gcc porque con el gcc q tenía me salen errores al compilar los modulos para vmware-tools, esos mismos que en otra distro pude hacerlo sin problemas con un gcc superior que venía desde un comienzo:

```
@ubuntu:~# gcc --version

gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12) 4.3.2

Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Esto es software libre; vea el código para las condiciones de copia.  NO hay

garantía; ni siquiera para MERCANTIBILIDAD o IDONEIDAD PARA UN PROPÓSITO EN

PARTICULAR
```

Entonces trate en gentoo de upgradear, pero me aparece "kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 failed" como indico arriba, aplique los parches para compilar esos modulos, los descarge uno a uno, pero me dí cuenta de que tenía que upgradear gcc al observar este error..

```
Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.1.2", while you are trying to use

"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.3.2". This configuration is not recommended and

VMware Tools may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same

compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler

"/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.3.2" anyway? [no]
```

Por más que busco en el build.log que puede estar mal, no lo encuentro. ¿Alguna sugerencia de como solucionarlo?

----------

## JotaCE

Podrias publicar tu build.log, mas de algo puede salir ahi.

----------

## equery

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Podrias publicar tu build.log, mas de algo puede salir ahi.

 

http://pastebin.com/m236f2c02

Lo otro es que estaba pensando hacer un export a 4.1.2, pero quiero saber porque ese error al upgradear a 4.3.2.

----------

## Stolz

En bugzilla parecen errores parecidos que aparentemente se solucionan desactivando la compilación en paralelo. Intenta con MAKEOPTS="-j1". De paso intenta también desactivado CCACHE y DISTCC si los usas.

----------

## equery

Hola Stolz, he tratado con MAKEOPTS="-j1"(como se indica en el bugzilla que coloque arriba) y termina bien la compilación de gcc en solitario luego de crashearse gcc cuando intente hacer "emerge -eav system".

Luego si termina bien la compilación de "emerge -eav system" con MAKEOPTS="-j1"

Pero he intentado todo con "emerge -eav world" y no termina bien, muchos failed con binutils, y otros incluso dejando MAKEOPTS en "-j1"...(lo dejando corriendo como 5 veces y termina mal), me aparece "Disabling warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||" (2 veces) congelado y en otra ocasión con los bordes de las ventanas que desaparecen y el escritorio quedo en negro...

Esto deje en /etc/portage/portage.use

```
x11-libs/qt-core qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui qt3support

x11-libs/qt-opengl qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql mysql

dev-python/PyQt4 svg webkit

x11-libs/qt-gui mng

kde-base/kdelibs opengl

kde-base/kdelibs utempter

sys-devel/binutils nls

sys-devel/libperl berkdb gdbm

media-libs/freetype X

kde-base/kopete crypt ssl -netmeeting -nowlistening

x11-base/xorg-server hal nptl xorg

kde-base/kde-meta nls

kde-base/kdelibs acl alsa cups utempter
```

Ahora "emerge -eav world" va en (382 de 562) y aun no se crashea!   :Laughing: 

No uso CCACHE, tampoco DISTCC! 

Saludos.

----------

## equery

hmmm ahora si que me aparece "Segmentation fault", yo creo q me voy a tener que bajar en "CFLAGS", porque muchos "failed" con el CFLAGS para C2Q.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_2_Duo.2FQuad.2C_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx.2C_Celeron_Dual-Core

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Testing_GCC_4.1

Lo otro es que como muestro arriba, ame aparece:

```
Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.1.2", while you are trying to use "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.3.2". This configuration is not recommended and VMware Tools may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same 

compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.3.2" anyway? [no]
```

Cree una enlace simbolico a gcc los dos gcc que tengo en /usr/bin, que son gcc -4.1.2 y gcc-4.3.2 e igual me salen errores

```
cd /usr/bin

rm gcc

ln -s gcc-4.x gcc
```

```
export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.x
```

es algo parecido a esto

http://www.go2linux.org/Your_kernel_was_built_with_gcc_version_while_you_are_trying_to+use_version

...estaba pensando pasarme a otro gcc (gcc-4.1 por ej.) forzando con emerge!!

Trate instalando open-vm-tools, y termino bien la compilación, pero no vi ningun cambio! 

```
# echo "app-emulation/open-vm-tools ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "x11-libs/cairo svg" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# rc-update add vmware-tools default
```

no puedo hacer drag & drop, ni tampoco mover el cursor dentro y fuera de la VM, al igual que en otra distro, entonces, si en otra distro si funciona bien vmware tools( no "open-vm-tools"), entonces quiero saber que diablos debo hacer:

1. Que gcc usar? Ya use variable de entorno y enlace simbolico sin exito.

2. Voy a tener que bajarme el "CFLAGS" a algo no tan explosivo para que no me aparezca "Segmentation fault" y tanto failed!(porque ya baje MAKEOPTS de -j5 a -j1)

3. emerge -eav world nunca termino bien con esos 600 packetes e innumerables horas que terminaban con un estremecedor "failed", y si colocaba emerge -uDav --newuse world, me aparecia que no 0 package por compilar, y si cambie viendo con gcc-config -l..

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/bin
> 
> rm gcc
> 
> ln -s gcc-4.x gcc
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.x 

 

Creo que asi no funcionará aunque en principio parece que deberia, tienes una utilidad en gentoo que te servirá de perlas es gcc-config y se usa: gcc-config -l la salida te dirá todas las versiones de gcc que tienes instaladas y la forma de seleccionar la que te interese es dar el numero que aparece al principio como respuesta.

Tendras que desacer lo cambios que hayas hecho con rm y ln -s y luego lo más fácil es que tengas que recompilar el kernel y los modulos con la nueva version de gcc.

----------

## equery

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/bin
> 
> rm gcc
> 
> ln -s gcc-4.x gcc
> ...

 

Si, eso también lo hice, OK, rollback al punto antes de instalar vmware-tools y luego de arrancar con la imagen con el que compile el kernel! y antes de crear esos enlaces ya sea a gcc -4.1.2 o a gcc-4.3.2 y antes de tratar de pasar gcc de x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 a  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 como se indica en la guia, lo que pasa es que eso ultimo no pude lograr, al no poder terminar el emerge -eav world(eso lo hice antes de tratar de crear esos enlaces que me dices que no funcionan)

# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

<--con ambos he intentado instalar vmware-tools en gentoo sin exito..

# emerge -uav gcc

# gcc-config 2 (o # gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 )

# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool

# emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libstdc++-v3<--esta bien instalar eso esa version para este caso?

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world <---ese es el que termina mal!!

Nota: Para que no se me olvide en /vmware-tools-distrib/bin/vmware-uninstall-tools.pl esta el ejecutable para desinstalar

Entonces como ninguno funciono estaba pensando forzar la instalación de otro gcc distinto, como vi que aparecía en una guia de actualización de del sistema total, y colocaban el path de gcc en use, no encuentro esa guía, se me perdío y entonces luego de hacer eso aparecía la nueva opción en gcc-config -l

Esto es lo que me retorna ./vmware-install.pl en gentoo http://pastebin.com/m5a16d99b

En ubuntu todo OK, con esta version y kernel!

```
# gcc --version

gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12) 4.3.2

# uname -rm

2.6.27-14-generic x86_64

# cat /etc/issue

Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
```

Quizás debo usar otro kernel o cargar algún modulo en especial distinto al de la guia? o instalar denuevo binutils?

porque me dice que ninguno de los modulos vmblock precompilados para vmware son adecuados para el kernel actual por ejemplo..

```
# None of the pre-built vmblock modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your

# running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmblock module

# for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?
```

En gentoo estoy con el kernel y version

```
# uname -rm

2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64

# cat /etc/*release

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.11.1
```

Saludos y gracias de antemano.   :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Los emuladores en linux siempre han dado algun quebradero de cabeza, en vmware los drivers no funcionaban hablo de tiempo ha que no funcionaban si no se compilaban con una version gcc-3.X , claro que tienes que compilar el kernel con la misma version de gcc pues de otra forma no rula, en este momento no se si esto sigue así en todo caso si quieres probar 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc $ ls
> 
> ChangeLog              gcc-3.1.1-r2.ebuild  gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild  gcc-4.3.2-r3.ebuild  Manifest
> 
> files                  gcc-3.2.2.ebuild     gcc-4.0.4.ebuild     gcc-4.3.2-r4.ebuild  metadata.xml
> ...

 

la 3.6 funciona muy bién.

----------

## equery

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Los emuladores en linux siempre han dado algun quebradero de cabeza, en vmware los drivers no funcionaban hablo de tiempo ha que no funcionaban si no se compilaban con una version gcc-3.X , claro que tienes que compilar el kernel con la misma version de gcc pues de otra forma no rula, en este momento no se si esto sigue así en todo caso si quieres probar 
> 
>  *Quote:*   esteban@mimaquina /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc $ ls
> 
> ChangeLog              gcc-3.1.1-r2.ebuild  gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild  gcc-4.3.2-r3.ebuild  Manifest
> ...

 

OK, primero nunca pude recompilar el kernel con la version nueva de gcc porque no pudo terminar el emerge -uav world como aparece en la guía, incluso ayer lo deje corriendo y extrañamente iba muy bien de los 560 packetes iba como en 557, lo tenía en otro espacio de trabajo corriendo, y me dije  :Surprised:  por fin, pero cuando volvi a verlo, la máquina virtual se había reiniciado sola y me aparecio el login manager de kde.

Segundo encontre la guía de la que hablaba en la que forzaban la instalación de gcc..

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/new-upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml

Y solo esto tengo esto en  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/

vim /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/

ChangeLog              gcc-3.2.3-r4.ebuild    gcc-4.3.2-r4.ebuild

Manifest               gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild    gcc-4.3.3-r2.ebuild

files/                 gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild    gcc-4.4.0-r1.ebuild

gcc-2.95.3-r10.ebuild  gcc-4.0.4.ebuild       gcc-4.4.1.ebuild

gcc-2.95.3-r9.ebuild   gcc-4.1.2.ebuild       metadata.xml

gcc-3.1.1-r2.ebuild    gcc-4.2.4-r1.ebuild

gcc-3.2.2.ebuild       gcc-4.3.2-r3.ebuild

Entonces ¿me estas diciendo que elija la versión gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild? 

La guia dice, para ver si a un ebuild se le considera estable para su arquitectura, busque la línea KEYWORDS dentro del fichero del ebuild. Si tiene listada su arquitectura sin el signo ~ delante, entonces se le considera estable! entonces cumple con eso!

```
# cat gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild | grep "KEYWORDS"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86" 
```

Luego dice, suponiendo que la versión 3.x.x es la actual versión más estable, primero necesitaremos borrar la dependencia de glibc para gcc, entonces debo eliminar estas lineas o que? 

```
# cat gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild | grep "glibc"

elibc_glibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 )

sparc? ( hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 ) )
```

pastebin: # nano gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild

Compile el kernel con el gcc anterior obviamente, y CFLAGS pase de "-Os -pipe" a "-O2 -march=nocona -pipe", el CHOST no lo tocado, siempre ha estado en "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu". Denuevo estoy en el punto antes de instalar las vm-tools, luego de compilar el kernel con la versión anterior de gcc y arramcar con esa imagen y luego de cambiar antes de todo eso, el CFLAG.

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened
> ...

 

Como ves tengo seleccionada la 4.1.2 pues un paquete no me compilaba con la version 3.4.6 pero el kernel y los drivers los tengo compilados con la version 3.4.6, puede que no sea lo más correcto peor vbox no me funciona correctamente si no lo hago así y no me da problemas de momento.

----------

## equery

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mimaquina esteban # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened
> ...

 

Hola, me puedes decir que tengo que eliminar?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/new-upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml

Luego dice, suponiendo que la versión 3.x.x es la actual versión más estable, primero necesitaremos borrar la dependencia de glibc para gcc, entonces debo eliminar estas lineas o que? 

```
# cat gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild | grep "glibc"

elibc_glibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 )

sparc? ( hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 ) )
```

pastebin: # nano gcc-3.3.6-r1.ebuild

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Simplemente intenta instalar la version 3.6 y cuando esté instalada seleccionala con gcc-config para compilar el kernel, los modulos, y los modulos de vmware (esto último te obligará a arrancar con el nuevo kernel y compilar de nuevo vmware).

Espero que te salga bien.

He leido un poco del paste-bin que pones, pero te pon >= mayor o igual lo cual te deja mucho camino libre ya que las versiones de las dependencias suelen crecer con el tiempo.

----------

## equery

Ok, con el gcc 4.1.1 logre ahora esto..

(1) Drag & Drop desde fuera hacia la VM. SI

(2) Mover el cursor con el mouse desde afuera hacia dentro de la VM automaticamente. NO 

```
# The vmhgfs module loads perfectly into the running kernel.

# The vmxnet module loads perfectly into the running kernel.

# The vmblock module loads perfectly into the running kernel.

# The vsock module loads perfectly into the running kernel.
```

Y me salen todos los modulos cargados...

Pero no me aparece vmmouse asi que lo baje de una version de Xorg 7.0 y copie en lib/configurator/ el 7.2 por el 7.0 como se indicaba!

Instale denuevo xorg

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Me aparece:

```
# Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

# to make sure that you have the latest version.

# Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

# (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

# (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

# (++) Log file: "/tmp/vmware-config0/XF86ConfigLog.876", Time: Sun Jul 12 13:41:26 2009

# (++) Using config file: "/tmp/vmware-config0/XF86Config.876"

# Parse error on line 13 of section Files in file /tmp/vmware-config0/XF86Config.876

# Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".

# (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

# (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Tengo otras VM con backtrack y Ubuntu y en ambas puedo hacer lo del punto (2). En ubuntu no me aparece /etc/X11/xorg.conf como antes, no se porque en las ultimas versiones pasa eso! y como no es el driver nvidia, no puedo ver las opciones en nvidia-settings, y en el xorg.conf de backtrack no logro encontrar nada diferente a lo que tengo en gentoo! tengo! 

Si tengo en INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse vmmouse"

Estuve buscando en los bugs y que wmmouse y un problema con hald, pero no me soluciono ese problema..

Pregunto acá porque en los foros de vmware alguien pregunto lo mismo con fedora y no sabian, así que con gentoo imagino que menos.

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se como anda wmware ahora, hace al menos tres años que no lo uso y por tanto no se si sigue existiendo el archivo

vmware-config.pl pero si es así al llamarle te canta si algo no va en condiciones y la forma de arreglarlo, de todas formas no has probado con la version 3.6 de gcc y la version 4.X daba problemas cuando salió con qemu, vbox y vmware, ahora no se si se habrá arreglado, ¡ojala! te funcione bien y puede que lo haga si como dices en ubuntu funciona.

----------

## equery

Tuve algunos problemas con gcc 3.6, esa parte de fix_libtool_files.sh, voy a intentarlo de nuevo.Si, en esas distros todo bien, pero me gusta la profundidad en todo y la libertad que tiene gentoo, todo detallado. Si lo logro lo posteo. Saludos.

----------

## equery

# emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse 

 y cambiar en  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

#   Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

En la otra guia no salia eso, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest

en estas si!!!! http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Install_VMware_Tools_in_Gentoo

Y no necesite el VMMouse.kext.tar.gz de OS X para que funcionara bien, el mio no es PS2.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

p.d. http://www.3pcode.com/article/2006/02/76675.htm ese howto también me sirvío   :Cool: 

----------

## equery

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> No se como anda wmware ahora, hace al menos tres años que no lo uso y por tanto no se si sigue existiendo el archivo
> 
> vmware-config.pl pero si es así al llamarle te canta si algo no va en condiciones y la forma de arreglarlo, de todas formas no has probado con la version 3.6 de gcc y la version 4.X daba problemas cuando salió con qemu, vbox y vmware, ahora no se si se habrá arreglado, ¡ojala! te funcione bien y puede que lo haga si como dices en ubuntu funciona.

 

Logre instalar la version 3.6, y terminar el emerge -u world, esta perfecto..

```
USE="-java" emerge /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild

etc-update

gcc-config -l

gcc-config 1

source /etc/profile

emerge glibc binutils

etc-update

emerge -e world

etc-update

....

module-rebuild populate

module-rebuild rebuild

module-rebuild list | grep vmware

reboot
```

Una última sola consulta..

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "VMware Mouse"

    Driver      "vmmouse"

Option "CorePointer"

    #Option "Protocol"    "ps/2"

    #Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

EndSection
```

Tengo un mouse genius optico, en las otras VM anda normal, pero acá me pasa q si presiono cualquiera de los boton no se detiene la mayor parte de las veces, anda muy rápido, hay alguna forma de modificar eso, trate cambiando en el panel de control en mouse, o cambiando opciones en xorg, pero sigue igual.

----------

## esteban_conde

Lo único que tengo diferente es:

 *Quote:*   

>  Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"
> 
> 

 

También el mio es óptico con ruedecilla y otros dos botones aparte del izquierto y el derecho.

----------

## equery

Me sigue pasando lo mismo con el click, y otra cosa,

(1) Drag & Drop desde fuera hacia la VM. SI

(2) Mover el cursor con el mouse desde afuera hacia dentro de la VM automaticamente. SI

Ambos funcionan bien (1 y 2), no obstante si quiero suspender la VM, me aparece.

The request to suspend this virtusl machine failed because the corresponding VMware Tools script

did not run successfuly. 

Luego si presiono nuvamente suspender, puedo suspender.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl line 10407.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl line 10407.

Tanto con gcc 4.1.1 o con gcc 3.4.6 pasa exactamente los mismo y recompile el kernel y los modulos.

Solo me pasa con gentoo.

----------

